# EBC(green) brake pads......yay or nay?!



## TURBOJETTA420 (Mar 16, 2004)

I've heard good things about these and they are not expensive.....good buy?


----------



## TURBOJETTA420 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: EBC(green) brake pads......yay or nay?! (TURBOJETTA420)*

hmmmmm


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

I've used them on my motorcycle and they were decent! I've used better though! Either way if you're not pushing the limits on the track than the EBC's will be just fine!


----------



## TURBOJETTA420 (Mar 16, 2004)

what would you recommend then?


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (TURBOJETTA420)*

i had them with my 13" wilwood kit.. they need to warm up a bit before they start working good


----------



## TURBOJETTA420 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (PhOO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhOO* »_i had them with my 13" wilwood kit.. they need to warm up a bit before they start working good
 what do you mean they squeaked??? or ...................


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (TURBOJETTA420)*

to me they seemed like they had low torque when cold.. but when warmed up it stopped on a dime..


----------



## TURBOJETTA420 (Mar 16, 2004)

so these are a good buy?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (TURBOJETTA420)*

the Ferrodo line of pads aren't quite as cheap, but you're getting more for your $. They stop time and time again.......incredibly well. they last a very long time. they're hard to fade.


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

ive run ferodos too and they are also good pads..
brake pads are like women.. you just have to keep trying different ones untill you find one you like


----------



## TURBOJETTA420 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (PhOO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhOO* »_ive run ferodos too and they are also good pads..
brake pads are like women.. you just have to keep trying different ones untill you find one you like


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (TURBOJETTA420)*

i think the green stuffs are decent pads. they do need a little heat at first, but they stop really well after. good upgrade for a daily driver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBOJETTA420 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (bigteal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigteal* »_i think the green stuffs are decent pads. they do need a little heat at first, but they stop really well after. good upgrade for a daily driver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 thnaks for all the replies...........goin with the EBC's


----------



## Jetbill (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (TURBOJETTA420)*

i have greenstuff pads on frfont and back on my jet, they work well, but im dissappointed with the bake dust. had them on a focus svt and they had virtually no brake dust.
the design of the front pads are intresting. they seem to be beveled at the edges to about a hald inch. hard to describe but to make it easier it would have to wear down a half inch to get the full pad to grip the rotor. 
overall they have a huge improvment just a bit more bd than i wanted...
oh yea got front and rear for 110 shipped!


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (Jetbill)*

The chamfered edges are for noise/vibration reduction.


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: EBC(green) brake pads......yay or nay?! (TURBOJETTA420)*

Don't use these with OEM rotors or you'll need to replace the rotors in about 6 months. A friend put them on a TT at the begining of the summer and they wore down rotors. 
If you have OEM rotors stick with OEM pads. If you have cross drilled and slotted go with Ferrodos, Mintex Red Box or even EBCs. Stay away from fully metalic brake pads. These pads are great for stop and go traffic and city driving but not highway driving where you don't use your brakes as frequently. The brakes have to warm up to grab. I used to have Metal Masters with Brembos on an SLC I had. I almost killed myself on the highway when I went to use the brake and they didn't grab. I used to drive 50 miles on the highway against traffic and hardly ever had to use my brakes, therefore they didn't heat up.
If you go with Cross drilled and/or slotted make sure they're cadmium plated to keep them from rusting ...around the edges.


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: EBC(green) brake pads......yay or nay?! (TURBOJETTA420)*

Put them on all four positions on my Passat. Also installed Powerslot rotors, front and rear, along with Goodridge SS brake lines and ATE Blue brake fluid. Only 22K miles later, front pads and rotors were toast, worse than factory brake lifespan and they do need a bit of warming up to grab. Back to stock on front now, feel more grip in stopping at "normal" speeds, but Greenpads were better at higher speed, high rate stops. 


_Modified by TrueValue at 11:09 PM 1-11-2005_


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: EBC(green) brake pads......yay or nay?! (TrueValue)*

I totally disagree with true value. The pads will wear the rotors quickly but they do work great. I have heard mixed opionons on the EBC's i just went to hawk hps from ebc and regret it. hawk is too squeaky, drives me insane.


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: EBC(green) brake pads......yay or nay?! (Vr6Fidelity)*

Never said Greenpads didn't work...said the compound was too aggressive for the Powerslot rotors. Even the installer "Autothority" was disappointed in their service life. Perhaps another rotor would have made a better match. Now here's a question...when they replaced the front rotors, they did not remove the set screw that keeps the rotors secured to the hub flanges up front (snapped off the countersunk heads, left the body of the set screw seized in to the hub.)...so, the rotors did not return to a truely parallel-to-hub flange orientation, were a bit off kilter. Since the inner pads wore very quickly, (and I know they contact first, before the caliper pulls in the "outside " pad) and in tapered fashion...could the position of the front rotors have accelerated the wear rate? 

_Modified by TrueValue at 11:10 PM 1-11-2005_


_Modified by TrueValue at 7:55 AM 1-12-2005_


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: EBC(green) brake pads......yay or nay?! (TrueValue)*

Just get Hawk HPS pads instead. You don't have to worry about them chewing up your rotors and you get less dust. They also don't need to warm up. I've used them on the track several times and they rocked. Great for street use.


----------



## BajanDub (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: EBC(green) brake pads......yay or nay?! (dcomiskey)*

I had the green stuff for about 5 months the pad lining fell off on the front 
contacted EBC and they said 
"hard luck"
EBC http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: EBC(green) brake pads......yay or nay?! (TURBOJETTA420)*

I've used EBC Green myself on an A2 GTI. And I know people who have tried them on A3 and A4 cars.
On lighter weight cars (A1's and A2's), they work very good. For some reason, on heavier cars, they tend to have problems. They tend to imprint material onto the rotors, leading to something that feels like a warped rotor (pulsing pedal). And they just don't seem to stop as well when they are on a heavy car. Since EBC started making high performance brakes for motorcycles, I guess this isn't so surprising. 
I wouldn't recommend them for an 02 Jetta 1.8T, but if you have a 1986 GTI or Scirocco, they would be a good choice.


----------



## Jetbill (Oct 23, 2004)

on my focus, no brake dust, on the jet, i get the same as stock with improved braking.
im sick of cleaning my rims every other day!


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: EBC(green) brake pads......yay or nay?! (TURBOJETTA420)*

Just stick to what's known to work. Mintex or stay with a factory setup. On my MKIII VR6 I just switched from Zimmermans and Ferrodo to Brembo Xdrilled and Mintex. But on my 20AE I wouldn't run anything but factory...well, with the exception of a Brembo race kit or Porsche brakes. The 20AE brake package will stop on a dime and give you 9 cents change. Nothing but praise. There are somethings that the factory does right.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: EBC(green) brake pads......yay or nay?! (DTMVDUB)*

I have EBC greens on my E36 M3 and they are ok. The stock M3 brakes are great but the shop i got the EBCs said they were just as good but better on rotors and less dust.The factory pad destroys rotors. We so far it seem like they are good but just a tad off the factory pads..Now my mk3 golf I used Ferodo DS2500's whick i love. But way to much dust for the avreage person. I say run the EBCs.. Every pad is a personal preference and ive hear many good things and a few bad. Im sure you will like them over all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: EBC(green) brake pads......yay or nay?! (GTIRACER2.0t)*

i have ebc greenstuff pads and also their drilled and slotted rotors. They did wear pretty quickly, i got about 14 months out of this setup and its time to change it again. But the braking performance was pretty good. This time im going to try blank rotors and either metal master pads or hawks.


----------



## Jetbill (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (Jetbill)*

i CANT STAND bake dust!


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (Jetbill)*

well guess what all pads make dust


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (ghettobillgates)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghettobillgates* »_well guess what all pads make dust
Yeah, the best way to completely avoid brake dust is to remove the rubber flex lines from the calipers and hard lines. Just like when you swap to braided stainless lines. But don't install any stainless lines in their place. Just put a bucket under it to catch the brake fluid that runs out.
The disadvantage to this is *you will have no brakes at all.* But you'll never need to clean dust from your wheels again.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Racer_X)*

Ive been running the greenstuff pads all the way around on my Mk4 2.0 and I think they blow. They squeek like crazy after about 5 minutes of driving, especially in traffic. The reduction of brake dust was way better than stock, but they still sound like crap. Their bite was about the same as stock, but way more rough. I dont recommend these pads at all, but Im also using the stock rotors. The pads still have some life on them and the rotors too, but Im not too sure why they squeek so bad. Its weird, people say that they need to warm up to perform well, but it tends to be the opposite for me...............when they get hot, they squeek like hell. Thats just my experience with them though.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

ceramic brakes pads dont dust much do they ?


----------

